# C4 Corvette or an LS2 GTO? If you have no preference, tell me about ur GTOs handling



## caveman2 (Mar 27, 2009)

In my opinion the gto's pros and cons over the c4: Pros: 4 seats, 400 hp engine, premium interior and sound system. Cons: No sunroof (worth installing one, you guys?), handling(is the handling really bad on the GTO?) Style
How many times has 4 seats been a blessing to you guys without kids? Would having a mere 2 seats be a pain in the ass?

And another big question: Handling. Give me some nimble handling cars that the gto could out manuver such as a celica (I bet not, haha!) Honda civic (how about hatch?) Or an Acura integra.
Thanks guys, these are just burning questions in my quest to finding my ideal vehicle.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Also you get very little trunk space with the GTO. 

-I do use the rear seats, and from what my passengers tell me, they are extremely roomy and very comfortable. Bucket seats all around for all 4 seats.
I never tried testing the handling, so I can't help you there. Goodluck with your decision.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I've owned a GTO and a C4 Corvette. A C5 Z06 and a couple C6's too. 

I liked my C4. tons of room with the hatch, but the seats were a bit narrow for me. I don't have any kids so the back seat never mattered to me. The rear seat is out of the Z28 right now too. Mostly used the GTO's seats to make up for the lack of trunk space. 

The C4 handled a bit better than the GTO but not signifigantly so. I've owned a couple Integra's too and I'd say the Vette and the GTO were better than my base RS 1990 and 1993 Integras. Never drove a Celica so I couldn't compare it there. 

I'm not sure how much you are looking to spend, but there are C5's for under 20k and they handle better than the C4 or the GTO plus have a ton of upgrades to them that make them a much better buy than the C4. 

Some downsides to the C4 are the Optispark which will probably need replacing while you own the car. That is a 600 repair, you need to do the water pump at the same time, if you do it yourself and figure 6 hours of labor if you don't. Narrow seats, rattles, not the best fit and finish and a dated dash design and controls. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

caveman2 said:


> In my opinion the gto's pros and cons over the c4: Pros: 4 seats, 400 hp engine, premium interior and sound system. Cons: No sunroof (worth installing one, you guys?), handling(is the handling really bad on the GTO?) Style
> How many times has 4 seats been a blessing to you guys without kids? Would having a mere 2 seats be a pain in the ass?
> 
> And another big question: Handling. Give me some nimble handling cars that the gto could out manuver such as a celica (I bet not, haha!) Honda civic (how about hatch?) Or an Acura integra.
> Thanks guys, these are just burning questions in my quest to finding my ideal vehicle.


I say get a Celica, Civic hatchback or an Integra because of their superior handling. Seriously, do you know anything about a grand touring coupe which is what the GTO is? This is something you really need to understand before you start comparing other cars to a GTO. Get to your homework and come back and share what you learned.


----------



## caveman2 (Mar 27, 2009)

6QTS11OZ said:


> I say get a Celica, Civic hatchback or an Integra because of their superior handling. Seriously, do you know anything about a grand touring coupe which is what the GTO is? This is something you really need to understand before you start comparing other cars to a GTO. Get to your homework and come back and share what you learned.


This IS me doing my homework. If you have a problem with a question, don't reply.


----------



## bwiest (Nov 30, 2008)

You're not going to handle like one of those cars in a GTO. The GTO with a driver and fuel is flirting with 4000lbs, has a ton more power, and is rear wheel driver. It's just a different beast than the cars you had listed.


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

This is what I sold before buying the GTO:

The C4 was a great car. Handling beats the GTO. The flip side is the C4 is a dated platform with the C5 and C6 out now. Also the L98 and the LT1 had a lot less power and torque. The Opti sprk setup on the LT1 is a poor design and a pain to replace. The interior of my C4 was cheap looking and the stereo
system was not to good. Those that had the Bose were a little better but still very inferior to the GTO. Would I buy another C4? Maybe a low mileage ZR1. But in my case the Goat was a step up.


----------



## Sticks_n_Stones (Mar 10, 2009)

6QTS11OZ said:


> I say get a Celica, Civic hatchback or an Integra because of their superior handling. Seriously, do you know anything about a grand touring coupe which is what the GTO is?


My '05 GTO all stock with autocross tires on it (Potenza RE-01R) handles awesome. Good enough to put a -funny that you mentioned it- Integra "R" almost into a ditch when he foolishly tried to follow into a switchback marked 20mph at 65mph. Being a motorcycle road racer I will not own a sports car that cannot handle! Hell, I even put sticky tires and bigger sway bars on my Suburban just because I have to drive it sometimes... That being said, the older vette would still get the nod if similarly shod in pure handling I would guess. Difference is he would be staring at cheap plastics holding a cheesy steering wheel with white nuckles while I was humming along to the Blaupunk stereo with a relaxed attitude in a car that makes street handling fast corners seem so easy a girl could do it. 


GTOsarge said:


> The interior of my C4 was cheap looking and the stereo system was not to good. Those that had the Bose were a little better but still very inferior to the GTO. Would I buy another C4? Maybe a low mileage ZR1. But in my case the Goat was a step up.


+1 on those ZR-1's!


----------



## printans (Dec 29, 2008)

As stated above I needed the extra seating. When my wife left with the minivan I couldn't drive me and the three kids in the little S10. I asked her what the parameters were for a new car and she said it needed to have at least 4 seats ... she never said anything about it being slow. A Corvette wasn't an option for me.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

caveman2 said:


> This IS me doing my homework. If you have a problem with a question, don't reply.


I think I have a right to reply to any post I want. You made comments in your post as if you already knew the advantages and disadvantages of a GTO with your list of pros and cons. Then you made comments about other cars that handle better than a car that's not design to handle as they do. Plus your comments like "I bet not, haha!" and "how about hatch?" made your post seem like you weren't serious at all about your thread. So, hopefully you did your homework and are willing to share what you learned with us.


----------



## DarrenCT (May 20, 2008)

my GTO handles almost just like my '01 CLK55 AMG did... not bad, BUT......
i had an '04 645ci that was much slower, but def out handled the goat... with that said.... pedders makes the goat handle like any bimmer ///M or AMG out there.....

2 seats are great for the 2 kids i have... 
who needs much of a trunk, anyway? --just adds more potential weight..lol

GTO is by FAR the best and most fun car i ever owned.... even in winter(just add blizzaks)


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

the GTO is a great car... tons of power, great performance..
she is heavy tho, but for tipping the 4000lbs scale i cant think of many cars in this class that can hang. 
plus this car handles so great at higher speed because it has this weight to help stabilize it, try driving a civic at 140 (if power permits) and you'll see a MAJOR difference
also a lot depends on driver ability, a car like a GTO isnt as forgiving to drivers as a FWD would be, FWD point the direction you want to go and hit the gas. 
i havent done it yet but IMO some sway bars/links, harder bushings and better springs would really pull the GTO in tighter. but as-is for a heavy car it handles great and is effective bang for buck and responds to mods well


----------



## mdbomgoat (Feb 24, 2009)

Kyle is right, invest a little in the Goat's suspension and it will surprise you.


----------



## caveman2 (Mar 27, 2009)

6QTS11OZ said:


> I think I have a right to reply to any post I want. You made comments in your post as if you already knew the advantages and disadvantages of a GTO with your list of pros and cons. Then you made comments about other cars that handle better than a car that's not design to handle as they do. Plus your comments like "I bet not, haha!" and "how about hatch?" made your post seem like you weren't serious at all about your thread. So, hopefully you did your homework and are willing to share what you learned with us.


I made that as a suggestion to not reply to these forum posts. Like "don't smoke" or "don't drink and drive"
So what you're saying is that if I post one thing about a subject, I should know every detail about the entire subject? 
Who cares about the mood of the post. I don't think cars and performance is a life and death situation where sensitivity is key. 
So is this you saying that the Celica handles better than the GTO? I've read in different sources people saying "handles boaty, bad suspension for weight" and others "front tires dig in and rear tires dutifully track"
p.s. I plan on continuing to post and "do my homework" on this forum in the most ignorant fashion despite your preferences, sorry if this makes you angry.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

caveman2 said:


> I made that as a suggestion to not reply to these forum posts. Like "don't smoke" or "don't drink and drive"
> So what you're saying is that if I post one thing about a subject, I should know every detail about the entire subject?
> Who cares about the mood of the post. I don't think cars and performance is a life and death situation where sensitivity is key.
> So is this you saying that the Celica handles better than the GTO? I've read in different sources people saying "handles boaty, bad suspension for weight" and others "front tires dig in and rear tires dutifully track"
> p.s. I plan on continuing to post and "do my homework" on this forum in the most ignorant fashion despite your preferences, sorry if this makes you angry.


Someone telling you that the front tires dig in and the rear tires dutifully track has never driven a GTO or a rear drive car on a track at the limit. That would be a characteristic of a good handling front driver. The advantage of a rear drive is that you can control the rear tires with power on or nuetral power to induce some, lots or no oversteer. 

To a point a car like an Integra handles better than the GTO because of the weight and the soft suspension. But if you are buying a car to handle like an Integra, why don't you buy an Integra??? I'd take a GTO stock versus a stock Integra on a road course any day of the week and the Integra driver wouldn't see tail lights, I'd be too far ahead. 

If you are looking for a stiffly suspended tossable little car the GTO will drive you nuts. If you want a car that is adult and handles decent with a decent ride and competes with cars like a Mercedes CLK or a BMW 6 series and doesn't get embarassed by them, while costing half the price, buy a GTO. 

You're comparing two cars, a Celica and an Integra to something that has a completely different purpose in life. Kinda like saying is an Integra or Celica going to impress someone like the GTO. Depends, are you at your local Sonic Burger trying to impress 18 year old girls or are you going someplace to spend time with adults.


----------



## caveman2 (Mar 27, 2009)

fergyflyer said:


> Someone telling you that the front tires dig in and the rear tires dutifully track has never driven a GTO or a rear drive car on a track at the limit. That would be a characteristic of a good handling front driver. The advantage of a rear drive is that you can control the rear tires with power on or nuetral power to induce some, lots or no oversteer.
> 
> To a point a car like an Integra handles better than the GTO because of the weight and the soft suspension. But if you are buying a car to handle like an Integra, why don't you buy an Integra??? I'd take a GTO stock versus a stock Integra on a road course any day of the week and the Integra driver wouldn't see tail lights, I'd be too far ahead.
> 
> ...


Now I would never in any situation buy an Integra, Celica, or Honda. I'm just trying to get an idea of how it sizes up against the lighter arena of cars. I know very well according to several different LS2 stock quarter mile times that that car can beat a Honda with a dumpster strapped to it. 
I asked this question about the C4 in the corvette forum and I had someone tell me that the C4 handles better than an Integra and Celica. Was he right?
I want to know because when you're trying to not get tickets and the closest race course is an oval... you want to at least be able to take some psychotic turns.
OH! And in a review of GTO v. Subaru WRX, it was said the WRX has "laser sharp" steering response. Can the same be said of the C4?
Keep in mind the only FR's I've driven were an Isuzu Trooper, Chevy S10 and a Suzuki Sidekick Sport (LOL!)


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> I've owned a GTO and a C4 Corvette. A C5 Z06 and a couple C6's too.
> 
> I liked my C4. tons of room with the hatch, but the seats were a bit narrow for me. I don't have any kids so the back seat never mattered to me. The rear seat is out of the Z28 right now too. Mostly used the GTO's seats to make up for the lack of trunk space.
> 
> ...


I'm just wondering if you read this post????

This pretty much answers the whole question, but it seems like you've ignored it. 

If you need a back seat for passengers get the GTO. If not a C4 or a C5 is a good option. You'll get better fuel economy with the Vette and it will handle better. The C4's ride isn't anywhere near as good as the other two. The best handling will be the C5.


----------



## caveman2 (Mar 27, 2009)

fergyflyer said:


> I'm just wondering if you read this post????
> 
> This pretty much answers the whole question, but it seems like you've ignored it.
> 
> If you need a back seat for passengers get the GTO. If not a C4 or a C5 is a good option. You'll get better fuel economy with the Vette and it will handle better. The C4's ride isn't anywhere near as good as the other two. The best handling will be the C5.


I have read all of these posts if not twice. In fact I looked up an optispark on ebay and they only go for around $125 for a '92 vette. I plan on doing everything this car needs by myself but however, I don't know the first thing there is about engine rebuild and part replacement. Is the optispark easy enough to replace once the engine's out?
Btw: like my other question said, does the c4 have laser sharp steering response?
I looked up a series of C5's but at that price I'd rather get a GTO since they go for about the same. I'm still a highschool student and my only hope for affording a sports car is trading in the soon to be my Cadillac and finding a job a year in advance to build some funds. BTW thanks for your thorough reply, I have been doing research via all the posts that come in on this thread and read it daily.


----------



## Copasetic (Oct 20, 2008)

You plan on buying the car a year from now? Do yourself a favor, and save up for an extra 4-6 months than you planned and I bet you'll be able to get a G8 GXP. The prices for those are probably gonna drop very sharp very soon.


----------



## bodykits (May 3, 2009)

LS2-GTO for me is one of the best ever..


----------



## jradke123 (Apr 18, 2008)

buy a gto you can always change the suspension plus if you plan on modding the ls1-ls2 respond great


----------



## caveman2 (Mar 27, 2009)

Copasetic said:


> You plan on buying the car a year from now? Do yourself a favor, and save up for an extra 4-6 months than you planned and I bet you'll be able to get a G8 GXP. The prices for those are probably gonna drop very sharp very soon.


Oh my lord, that car is one amazing son of a gun. Looks like a luxury and weighs as much. But has some amazing stats. I'll certainly keep my eye on this one. Although I highly doubt I'll ever be able to afford it in my teens.


----------



## IhavenoLicense (Apr 20, 2009)

Aramz06 said:


> Also you get very little trunk space with the GTO.
> 
> -I do use the rear seats, and from what my passengers tell me, they are extremely roomy and very comfortable. Bucket seats all around for all 4 seats.
> I never tried testing the handling, so I can't help you there. Goodluck with your decision.





yea, your seats are comfortable...


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

caveman2 said:


> I made that as a suggestion to not reply to these forum posts. Like "don't smoke" or "don't drink and drive"
> So what you're saying is that if I post one thing about a subject, I should know every detail about the entire subject?
> Who cares about the mood of the post. I don't think cars and performance is a life and death situation where sensitivity is key.
> So is this you saying that the Celica handles better than the GTO? I've read in different sources people saying "handles boaty, bad suspension for weight" and others "front tires dig in and rear tires dutifully track"
> p.s. I plan on continuing to post and "do my homework" on this forum in the most ignorant fashion despite your preferences, *sorry if this makes you angry*.


Make me angry? Are you kidding me? Nothing you say on this forum could make me angry. Go back and read my previous post. Hopefully you'll interpret it correctly and understand that nothing about it warrants you blowing a gasket. Seriously!


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

The GTO handles very well but not great. it is a good all around Passenger / Performance car that does everything nicely from being a race car to a grocery getter.



The GTO, Vette , Honda Civic really can't and should not be compared to each other. They are completely different cars. For street duty. anyone of these car will handle beyond the average drivers skill level


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

having owned a LT car. my 97 z28, i can say you want to steer as far away from opti as you can. 

an entire opti will run you 500-600 and you dont want to use anything but GM or MSD trust me other brands fail. 
i just did a cap/rotor on the z and it cost me about 300 and tons of labor time theyre a pain.


----------



## caveman2 (Mar 27, 2009)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Make me angry? Are you kidding me? Nothing you say on this forum could make me angry. Go back and read my previous post. Hopefully you'll interpret it correctly and understand that nothing about it warrants you blowing a gasket. Seriously!


That's good, sir. Because I wouldn't want you being angry at me for coming off as ignorant and doing something about it.
No gaskets blown.


----------



## caveman2 (Mar 27, 2009)

KyleGT05usmc said:


> having owned a LT car. my 97 z28, i can say you want to steer as far away from opti as you can.
> 
> an entire opti will run you 500-600 and you dont want to use anything but GM or MSD trust me other brands fail.
> i just did a cap/rotor on the z and it cost me about 300 and tons of labor time theyre a pain.


I plan on buying a fixer upper since I'll have close to 6 months until my father will even allow me to drive it. (C4, I mean) I'm eager to learn more about engines and don't think I'd mind too terribly having to do something since I will be attending an autoshop class. Thank you for the heads up, the optispark will definitely be something I replace.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

if you replace buy the entire MSD unit and make sure no fluids are running down from the water pump or it will be short lived


----------

